# Apache - Dateien fehlen?



## Y05h1 (25. August 2005)

Hi!

Ich kenne mich noch nicht so gut mit Apache aus und lese gerade ein paar Tutorials darüber um mich etwas einzuarbeiten.
In Tutorials und auch in Threads im Forum kommt die Datei "/etc/apache/httpd.conf " oft vor.
Diese Datei existiert bei mir nicht obwohl in den Tutorials immer die Rede von "ändern" ist.
Ist es normal das diese Dateien (noch) nicht existieren?

Apache 2 auf Linux Debian 

gruß Y05h1


----------



## david_m (25. August 2005)

Und du hast Apache2 wirklich installiert? Such mal mit "find / -name httpd.conf" nach der Datei.

gruß, David


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. August 2005)

Dann sollte man sein Glück ggf. mit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf probieren


----------

